# Chris Evans to head top gear



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Just been announced, he's signed a 3 yr deal to front the show


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Its great that the show lives on, and even if its not as good as before I'll still enjoy it


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

At least it's a petrolhead at the helm.

I quite like him but I know there's plenty that can't stick him.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

So who's with him then.
Hammond and may both said if Clarksons out they where out to. They come as a package.

tbh I don't think it will be the same. I personally enjoy watching them 3.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

nilitara said:


> Just been announced, he's signed a 3 yr deal to front the show


He changed his mind then.....

Money talks.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

It obviously won't be the same and I really enjoyed the last series, but I'm old enough to remember TG before Clarkson and crew and will no doubt watch it now they have gone. I actually quite like Chris Evans, and no one can doubt his love of cars. I watch Fifth Gear even though it's pretty crap, surely the new TG can't be any worse. Anyway I watch the program's to see the cars not the presenters.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> At least it's a petrolhead at the helm.
> 
> I quite like him but I know there's plenty that can't stick him.


I like him too so should be interesting


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

They have the chance to turn it back into a proper show without all the clearly scripted comedy nonsense. I'll give Evans a watch


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

The Beeb reportedly offered Clarkson, Hammond and May a million each to go back, so strange that Evans is on. Can't stand the guy to be honest!
(Oh and TG is on Sunday 28th of June at 8 p.m. with two films already produced before the Clarkson incident)


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, that's me finished with Top Gear - can't stand the sight or sound of Evans.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not too sure he's the right guy either. 

However I'll still be watching for the car and give him a shot. 

I've nothing against him, but not sure he'll suit TG.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

neilos said:


> He changed his mind then.....
> 
> Money talks.


Funny I literally just thought the same. 
When 1st asked if he would take the job when Clarkson was out he said Never!

I don't particularly like Chris evans so more than likely won't be watching it anymore.


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Well, that's me finished with Top Gear - can't stand the sight or sound of Evans.


Back to Auto Express for you then!


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Kerr said:


> I'm not too sure he's the right guy either.
> 
> However I'll still be watching for the car and give him a shot.
> 
> I've nothing against him, but not sure he'll suit TG.


If in the same format, but no doubt he will want to stamp his own mark so will be worth watching to see what that entails.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I heard a while back that guy Martin was a maybe..fresh blood new start.only my opinion:thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Captain America is on top gear!!!!


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I think Chris Evans is perfect to hopefully resurrect what was becoming an extremely predictable and dull programme. The infinite level of scripting being palmed off as coincidence was, quite honestly, insulting to anyone with half a brain. Even JC stated that it was not a motoring programme but rather purely entertainment. There are also only so many times you can watch the three of them hooning around the globe in the same supercars. It needed changing and I think the BBC have the right man. Just don't follow the previous format.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Well, that's me finished with Top Gear - can't stand the sight or sound of Evans.


Totally agree. He may have a large car collection, but that doesn't make him a petrolhead.

TopGear has officially finished.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

No not Chris Evans can't stand the guy


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Cant stand the guy tries too hard to be funny


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I did hear that the other three have signed a 30 million deal with Netflix so if anyone has Netflix and misses them, then keep your eyes open.
Two car more car shows on tv can only be good for us petrol heads


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ChrisJD said:


> Totally agree. He may have a large car collection, but that doesn't make him a petrolhead.
> 
> TopGear has officially finished.


Why do people have to be so melodramatic when they have no idea what, or who else, will be involved on the new show?

What defines a petrolhead?

Do you think he stumbles across some of the rarest, nicest and most desirable cars in the world by accident?

His passion for all things cars is what I'd define a petrolhead.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> I did hear that the other three have signed a 30 million deal with Netflix so if anyone has Netflix and misses them, then keep your eyes open.


I'll be subscribing to Netflix if that happens :thumb:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's a bit disconcerting seeing grown adults get so emotional about the change in line up to a TV programme, it's not like we've found out the Russians released all their nukes and we've got 42 minutes to live. 

I don't mind Evans he's better now than he was in the 90's when he believed his own hype. I'll watch it, if it's utter crap I'll turn it off.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have never been a Chris Evans fan, I never watched TFI friday the first time round, maybe too young but I remember him on The Big Breakfast.

As I have avoided him, I only really know him for his love of cars and I've never listened to his Radio show.

With that in mind I saw TFI Friday on Friday, saw him with Clarkson in the LaFerrari and I had a suspicious feeling this was a set up...and I could watch Chris Evans.

Will it be the same without Clarkson, Hammond and May...no it won't but as it develops into a whole new show, it might be alright.

So we'll have 2 new shows, New New Topgear and 'House of Cars' on Netflix 

Result!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I never liked Evans after he married Billy piper, what was she thinking  broke my heart..


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Chris Evans on being appointed Top Gear presenter. With curious anticipation I look forward to witnessing any fresh new ideas he will bring to the programme, plus who the co-hosts are to be 

If anyone is interested, Chris Evans expanded on the details of how he was offered the role on his Radio2 Breakfast Show this morning. Here's a link to the broadcast segment...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02txgd2

Edit: More here too.. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-33162666


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I will give him a chance before i make any judgements


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I truly loved the old format, recognize that it was scripted as the three presenters of old were playing to and act the entire time one that was only loosely based on a reality!

I am not a huge Chris Evans fan but actually enjoyed the TFI reunion, so much so that I think he could actually pull this off and make it fresh and watchable for the "cars" again

Time will tell but I will watch and see


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I watched Top Gear when Angela Ripon and William Woolard were on it, i watched Top Gear when Tony Mason and Chris Goffey were on it, also Vicky Kenwood Hoover and Quentin Wilson.
I watched it with Clarkson, Hammond and May
I'll watch it with Evans et al


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Although the show as we know it will never be the same I quite like Chris Evans so it will be interesting to see what he brings to the show.
I enjoyed the TFI Friday special he did last week, a great bit of nostalgia although I must say I found the segment with Lewis Hamilton a little bit drawn out & boring.

BTW, I kind of predicted this back when the Clarkson incident first came to light 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4841854&postcount=52


----------



## Covert (Jun 14, 2015)

Not sure it will be the same but will watch the first episode, you gotta give him a chance !


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

Personally hope it's Zig & Zag that co host ... no worst than the previous Muppets :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

At least a reason to watch it with a feeling of genuine optimism :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

this show has needed an enema for years,im glad its finally getting one


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

He's going to be holding auditions for presenters/reviewers - I predict a "Britain's got Motoring Talent" in the pipeline......


----------



## stevieR26 (Feb 21, 2010)

Will be interesting to see how it goes. Not keen on Chris Evans but will give it a watch.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

silverback said:


> this show has needed an enema for years,im glad its finally getting one


^ as above.

I can't criticise Chris Evans until I've watched him. And that, in all fairness, should be judged over a number of episodes, and not just the first one. Every program has it's flaws in the first few shows, and needs tweaking before letting loose.

Give him a chance :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Must admit, I'm a big Chris Evans fan so I'm utterly delighted he's got the job. I don't know if any of you have read any of his autobiographies but he's very open and honest. He admits he was an utter muppet back in the 90's and having that honest approach was what got me on his side initially. I listen to his radio show every day without fail as I think he's brilliant. A superb entertainer.

He's got the passion for cars, no doubt so I can't wait to see how it all works out.... and yes, I'll be submitting a video!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Must admit, I'm a big Chris Evans fan so I'm utterly delighted he's got the job. I don't know if any of you have read any of his autobiographies but he's very open and honest. He admits he was an utter muppet back in the 90's and having that honest approach was what got me on his side initially. I listen to his radio show every day without fail as I think he's brilliant. A superb entertainer.
> 
> He's got the passion for cars, no doubt so I can't wait to see how it all works out.... and yes, I'll be submitting a video!


I've read the 1st book, one of the best autobiographies I've read. I downloaded the second book....a long time ago but not got round to reading it yet. Although that part will be after he made his money, not sure if it will be as good.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Think the BBC will give him at least a couple of series but you'll still get the dribbling mouth breathers yelling "bring back Clarkson, Hammond and May" just because they don't appreciate that things change especially after you give someone a few slaps for not getting you a steak. 

I'm actually quite interested to see where it goes hopefully they don't try to imitate the Clarkson era, ironically the old boys last series had been their best in about 5 years.


----------

